# Someone recommend a blood test for me



## Dirtbag (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello again. I'm trying to find a blood test I can do soon before I go do my trt bloods to make sure I'm in range for dr. I was looking at private md labs. I would like to be able to check rbc count, estradiol, and total test for sure. I found acouple for females on there that seem to fit this description. Can someone explain how it works? I purchase the kit and it asks me to pick a lab at labcorp do I just show up to the location and they draw bloods? Are there any extra fees once I get to labcorp? Thanks in advance.. still a newbie


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 26, 2017)

Yer on the mark - choose the 'Blood Panel for Females' but select 'I'm a Male' when ye order. It will take yer credit card on the website when ye select a location. Ye'll get an email when yer order is confirmed, along with yer appointment.

Show up fasted at the location ye selected at the time ye scheduled. No money changes hands there, ye just need to bring in yer printed certificate which they'll have emailed you.

Roll up yer sleeves & get yer results in 3-4 days.

Good luck!


----------



## Dex (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, you order the test that you want and then print out the papers to take to the lab that you choose. Private Labs has the one under "bodybuilder" tab. It will have what you need. You will specify that you are a male when you order it. No extra fees. It says do not charge patient on the papers that you give the lab.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 26, 2017)

Private MD Labs is $67 for the female panel, but it only reports text levels up to 1500.  If you're pre-trt this should be fine.

If you're on cycle and need 1500+ results, then LabsMD is your best bet.  Their Female panel is $73 but includes the sensitive test that reports accurate levels above 1500

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=category_result&show=1032&category=6&search=#1032
http://labsmd.com/tests.php?view=category_result&show=2234&category=6&search=#2234


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 26, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> *Yer* on the mark - choose the 'Blood Panel for Females' but select 'I'm a Male' when* ye* order. It will take *yer* credit card on the website when *ye* select a location. *Ye'll* get an email when *yer* order is confirmed, along with *yer* appointment.
> 
> Show up fasted at the location *ye* selected at the time *ye* scheduled. No money changes hands there, *ye* just need to bring in *yer* printed certificate which they'll have emailed _*you*_.
> 
> ...


To break down this post from my perspective, I laughed exactly 11 times before a single you ruined it all. The good news is that immediately afterwards, I got 2 more laughs. Thanks!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 26, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> To break down this post from my perspective, I laughed exactly 11 times before a single you ruined it all. The good news is that immediately afterwards, I got 2 more laughs. Thanks!



Fawkin, ell!


----------

